
How Oracle's Acquisition Was Actually the Best Thing to Happen to MySQL - MarkusWinand
http://www.itprotoday.com/open-source/how-oracles-acquisition-was-actually-best-thing-happen-mysql
======
MarkusWinand
I've recently blogged something in the same vein.

“MySQL is under new management since Oracle bought it through Sun. I must
admit: it might have been the best thing that happened to SQL in the past 10
years, and I really mean SQL—not MySQL.”

[https://modern-sql.com/blog/2018-04/mysql-8.0](https://modern-
sql.com/blog/2018-04/mysql-8.0)

